# San Diego



## pdciaralli (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm looking for two emergency room coders in the San Diego area. Must know evaluation management, ICD-9, CPT and HCPCS coding. Must be able to code 80 to 100 charts per day. E-Mail Resume to paula.ciaralli@med.navy.mil


----------

